# Bulk E-Liquid on Sale! Check it out!



## Chukin'Vape (29/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/10/15)

What on earth is this?


----------



## VapeDude (29/10/15)

Lol literally bong water?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (29/10/15)

Bong water flavor - that brings back some memories.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (13/11/15)

Bwhahah brilliant


----------



## stevie g (13/11/15)

A decade ago when I was a young man  I lived with a hippy and this guy got the idea that if you use milk instead of bong water you can drink the milk after smoking a few bowls through it.

Anyway the end result was no it doesn't do anything... yes it tastes like kak

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (13/11/15)

Sprint said:


> A decade ago when I was a young man  I lived with a hippy and this guy got the idea that if you use milk instead of bong water you can drink the milk after smoking a few bowls through it.
> 
> Anyway the end result was no it doesn't do anything... yes it tastes like kak



OMW Getting nauseous at the thought


----------



## DanTheMan (2/2/17)

Dude. makes me think of the first DIY flavour i made


----------

